# Le Mans 1968 grill replacement



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
I want to replace the two front plastic grills.
Can you say me how to do this ?
Do I have to crew off the chrome bumper ?
What do I have to do first ?

Regards an a happy new year, Peter


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I will jump .....

turn signal lenses off
turn signal housings off and unplugged GENTLY
front valance off lots of 1/2 " bolts
then you need 2 buddys ... the same 2 buddys that will help you put it back on
clear your bench or lay out some card board a couple layers to lay the bumper face down
3/4" wrench and a 1/2" drive with a 3" extension and a 6 point 3/4 socket
pull the 4 bolts as your buddys hold it in position
pull forward slightly , and unplug the headlights

Scott





__





gto restoration guide - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot,
I'll check this out, when it's getting a little bit warmer....
Regards: Peter


----------

